# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Website Baru Seiryuu Koi Carp

## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Kami mengajak anda untuk bergabung dan mendaftar sebagai member di website baru kami:*

*www.seiryuu-koi.com*




*Promosi Awal Tahun:*

*Untuk Pembelanjaan Minimum Rp 500.000 (Net Setelah Diskon) melalui web, maka anda akan mendapatkan bonus* Kalender resmi Konishi Koi Farm tahun 2015 senilai Rp 100.000,-
**Promosi Awal Tahun: **Diskon 10% untuk semua produk pakan dan aksesoris dengan menggunakan kode "newseiryuu" yg bisa anda masukan sewaktu Check Out.*




_*Berlaku selama persediaan Kalender tersedia dan diutamakan untuk customer yg belum mendapatkan kalender sebelumnya. 
**Promosi hanya berlaku bagi member yg sudah mendaftar dan hanya sampai 31 Januari 2015._

*Fitur2 baru dari website kami:*

*Live Koi and Products Catalogue (In Progress)
*
Mulai Saat ini, Kami berkomitmen untuk selalu meng-update stock koi kami secara online, baik yang sudah berada di Bandung dan juga yang masih di Jepang.  





*Blog*

Website kami jg akan diisi oleh artikel2 menarik yg tersedia dalam 2 bahasa yaitu English dan Bahasa Indonesia. Artikel2 tersebut akan banyak mengulas mengenai bloodline / indukan2 dan juga perkembangan ikan koi terutama dari Konishi Koi Farm.



*New Auction House*

Bila Jumlah member yang mendaftar sudah mencapai 50 orang, maka kami akan mengadakan lelang online perdana kami, yaitu Seiryuu  Konishi Online Auction No. 1. Dengan adanya fitur ini, kami berharap para peng-hobi koi di Indonesia dapat mendapatkan koi2 berkualitas dari Konishi dengan harga yang lebih terjangkau. Beberapa ekor dari ikan2 yg akan kami lelang adalah:

*Kujaku 70bu (Female)



Shusui 40bu (Female)



Ai goromo 65cm (Female)

*
*
Seiryuu Reward Points 
Shop, Feed and Earn!
*
Untuk setiap Rp 10.000 yang anda belanjakan di setiap pembelian pakan dan aksesoris, baikpun ikan koi melalui lelang di web kami, maka anda akan mendapat 1 Seiryuu Reward Point yang dapat anda kumpulkan untuk bisa ditukarkan kembali dengan produk2 pakan koi yang kami jual. 

*Contoh:* *

Bila ada member yang memenangkan salah 1 ikan di lelang online kami dengan harga Rp 12.500.000, maka member itu otomatis mendapatkan 1.250 Reward Points yang siap ditukarkan.
** 
Bila anda membeli beberapa produk pakan kami selama masa promosi:
**Hi-Silk 5kg (Rp 800.000  Diskon 10%)              = Rp 720.000,-
*
*Body Shape 5kg (Rp 900.000  Diskon 10%)     = Rp 810.000,-  +
*
*Total                                           =                 Rp 1.530.000,-
*
*Maka anda mendapatkan 153 Reward Points.

*

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Kapan om agus bisa dimulai lelang nya ...? Selamat dan sukses om ....udah daftar juga nih


Bila jumlah member sudah melebihi 50, om. Sepertinya besok / lusa pun akan bisa dimulai karena angkanya sudah mendekati.

----------


## Pxa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## serendipity

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Andrie Fei Koi

Sukses om agus,,, mantap

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dika_plg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Ikuti Lelang Seiryuu - Konishi Ke 2

*


*Ikuti Selengkapnya di :*
http://seiryuu-koi.com/index.php?route=product/auction*
*

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Ikuti Pertumbuhan & Perkembangan Ikan Dari Konishi Koi Farm:

*

*A Great Shiro Utsuri*


*Content:
**Perkembangan Shiro Utsuri merupakan salah 1 hal yang paling sulit dibayangkan dalam pemeliharaan ikan koi. Termasuk juga contoh yang satu* *ini.


Tosai - 35cm

Bila anda melihat dari mata seorang awam maka Shiro Utsuri di atas akan dianggap tidak bernilai sewaktu berusia Tosai. Tetapi bagi seseorang yang mengerti dan mempunyai pengalaman dalam memelihara koi, ikan tersebut akan terlihat berbeda.........

Baca Artikel Lengkap nya di:
http://seiryuu-koi.com/index.php?route=pavblog/blog&id=34*

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Ikuti Pertumbuhan & Perkembangan Ikan Dari Konishi Koi Farm:

*
*Shusui with a Great Leap of Quality*

*Content:
*Kualitas Koi merupakan sesuatu yang dapat berubah drastis secara instan, begitu juga dengan Shusui ini. Foto di atas merupakan foto seekor Shusui berusia 2 tahun sewaktu baru dipanen dari mudpond Fujioka pada musim gugur 2014. Walaupun Shusui ini termasuk dalam 20 Ekor Shusui dengan kelas  Tategoi pada tahun itu, ia tidak bisa dikategorikan sebagai salah 1 yang terbaik karena warna kulitnya yang kuning dan kusam..........

*Baca Artikel Lengkap nya di:
http://seiryuu-koi.com/index.php?rou...log/blog&id=42*

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

> Dapat dong om, Seiryuu kan termasuk mitra Koi's karena rutin pasang iklan di Majalah Koi's. Bahkan untuk beberapa tahun terakhir, Seiryuu selalu menjadi Sponsor utama pada acara Koi's Festival. Seiryuu selalu support semua kegiatan Koi's. Sebagian pemasukan dari lelang kami otomatis di konstribukan ke biaya Iklan dan Sponsor tersebut.


4 ikan kemaren sudah diterima dengan baik yah om  ::  

thank you, sorry belum update.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Ikuti Pertumbuhan & Perkembangan Ikan Dari Konishi Koi Farm:
*
*Slowly to Kosui*




Tosai - 35cm


Nisai - 44cm


Kosui sebetulnya merupakan Variasi dari jenis Shusui. Tidaklah jarang kebanyakan Kosui adalah Shusui sewaktu berusia muda. Apakah anda mengetahui bahwa huruf kanji "Ko" pada "Kosui" adalah sama dengan "Ko" pada "Kohaku", dan artinya adalah "Merah".......

*Baca Artikel Lengkapnya di :**
http://seiryuu-koi.com/index.php?rou...log/blog&id=48
*

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

